# SSI Benefits Letter for Medicare Part B reimbursement



## wdrbbq (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi. I need to know when the SSI Benefit Letters will be available on the My SSI website for the coming year, 2018. I must print out a copy and submit it with a claim form to my insurance company in order to be reimbursed for my Medicare Part B premiums for 2018. The letter that's available now says, "Beginning in December 2016..."
I need to know when the letter saying, "Beginning in December 2017..." is coming out. It should also reflect a 2% increase in SSI benefits for the coming year. 
Going directly to the site to ask the question results in the usual red tape run around. 
If anyone is in a similar situation, needs a Benefit Letter for the coming year, and knows for sure when they're coming out, I would appreciate hearing from you. Thanks.


----------

